# Gentoo

## Beelzebub_

Hallo liebe Gentoo Gemeinschaft,

ich frage mich schon seit einiger Zeig, ob ich auf Gentoo umsteigen soll.

Ich habe meine Distributionen schon ziemlich oft gewechselt, da ich immer mehr lernen wollte und tiefer ins System eingreifen wollte um es so gut wie möglich zu konfigurieren. Allerdings bin ich kein Profi.

Ich nutze zur Zeit Arch Linux und ich möchte gerne mehrere Meinungen hören über die Vor und Nachteile von Gentoo im Vergleich zu Arch.

Ja ich weis es gibt bereits viele Vergleiche aber ich habe noch nichts brauchbares gefunden.

Von den Arch usern wird mir immer gesagt wie lange das compilieren dauert und wie wenig es bringt.

Ich erhoffe mir keine großen Geschwindigskeitsgewinn. Mein Pc ist schon sehr schnell, mit compilieren wird der sich nicht lange aufhalten.

Vielen Dank schon einmal für eure Antworten.

----------

## Clad in Sky

Gibt's nicht auch ein deutsches off the wall? Oder Gentoo.de

Jedenfalls gibt es nicht viele, die hier auf deutsch antworten werden.

Ums kurz zu machen: Probier es einfach aus. Gentoo war meine erste Distribution - ich hatte fast gar keine Linuxerfahrung.

Nimm dir das Handbuch (Link auf www.gentoo.org) und versuch es einfach.

Es ist gar nicht so schwer.

Falls dir das Konfigurieren des Kernels Probleme bereitet, such nach "Pappy's Kernel Seeds" oder hier im Forum nach Pappy oder cachorro (der hat einen Link zu den Seeds in der Signatur)

Viel Spaß mit Gentoo!

----------

## kernelOfTruth

can a moderator please move this to the German discussions subforum ?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-52.html

@Beelzebub_:

willkommen  :Smile: 

also ein Nachteil, der mir von Arch zu Gentoo auffiel, ist, dass man immer weiter updaten muss (ich kann mich an keine Konfigurationsdatei erinnern, bei der man die Version eines Paketes "locked", also festlegt, dass diese nicht mehr geupdatet wird - das wird wohl auch Probleme mit Abhängigkeiten geben; das ist hilfreich, wenn z.B. ein Programm in der nächsten Version Regressions hat und Funktionen nicht mehr gehen)

weiters dass die Quellen keine checksums hatten, mit denen die Integrität der Mirror überprüft werden kann (sollte sich mittlerweile geändert haben, support in pacman ist ja da)

zu schwer sollte Gentoo wahrlich nicht sein, du solltest dich nur in die Literatur (handbook) eingelesen haben,

wenn es Fragen gibt:

die diversen gentoo wikis sollten so ziemlich alles beantworten:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Hauptseite

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Gentoo_Wiki:FAQ/de

www.gentoo-wiki.info/ (scheint momentan down zu sein)

falls es noch Fragen gibt:

forums.gentoo.org

(in Google via: site:forums.gentoo.org arch linux ; z.B. suchen)

und Google helfen weiter  :Smile: 

----------

## Beelzebub_

Oh, Sorry. I will post this on the german forum again.

----------

## energyman76b

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Oh, Sorry. I will post this on the german forum again.

 

please don't. Hit the 'report' button and ask for the thread to be moved.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Erledigt.

Danke schon mal für eure vielen Antworten. Mich insterssiert weniger das Wie sondern eher Warum. =)

Ich denke ich werde keine Probleme haben Gentoo zu installieren oder mich damit zurecht zu finden.

Eher interessiert mich, was euch an Gentoo gefällt, was euch in anderen Distros (Arch) nicht so gefällt oder was euch dort fehlt.

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Off the Wall to Diskussionsforum.

- John

----------

## energyman76b

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Erledigt.
> 
> Danke schon mal für eure vielen Antworten. Mich insterssiert weniger das Wie sondern eher Warum. =)
> 
> Ich denke ich werde keine Probleme haben Gentoo zu installieren oder mich damit zurecht zu finden.
> ...

 

gegenüber suse: keine tools die mich nerven, logische struktur, einfache updates

gegenüber slackware: tools die nützlich sind, abhängigkeitsauflösung

gegenüber debian: kein lizenzfaschismus

gegenüber ubuntu: hält benutzer nicht für idioten und oder windows fanboys

gegenüber mandriva: siehe oben.

rest: nie ausprobiert, weil es keinen grund dafür gibt.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Das sind die Gründe weshalb ich im moment bei Arch Linux bin ;D

----------

## franzf

[OT] Wie geht das denn? Allein in diesem Thread hat Beelzebub_ 4 Posts, in seinem Profile werden aber nur 2 angezeigt. Forenbug? Liegts am Verschieben? Hat der Gehörnte seine Finger im Spiel?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## energyman76b

 *franzf wrote:*   

> [OT] Wie geht das denn? Allein in diesem Thread hat Beelzebub_ 4 Posts, in seinem Profile werden aber nur 2 angezeigt. Forenbug? Liegts am Verschieben? Hat der Gehörnte seine Finger im Spiel? 

 

2 in otw zählen nicht. Dann wurde der thread verschoben.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr noch ein paar Erfahrungsberichte posten würdet.

----------

## Knieper

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Von den Arch usern wird mir immer gesagt wie lange das compilieren dauert und wie wenig es bringt.

 

Wenn Du nicht jeden Mist (zB. Qt, KDE) installierst, geht das meistens recht zügig. Beim Aktualisieren läuft es dann im Hintergrund und Du musst Dich nicht weiter darum kümmern. Der Sinn hinter Gentoo ist aber nicht ein kaum messbarer Performancegewinn, sondern die Möglichkeit die Abhängigkeiten per USE-Flag individuell und einfach auszuwählen. Du kannst damit Ressourcen sparen, Nerven schonen und mögliche Bugschleudern vom System fernhalten. Arch an sich halte ich in der Distributionswelt für völlig überflüssig.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Als window manager nutze ich i3. Warum hälst du Arch für überflüssig?

----------

## energyman76b

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Als window manager nutze ich i3. Warum hälst du Arch für überflüssig?

 

rolling updates? flexibilität? macht gentoo besser

simplizität? slackware.

arch sitzt irgendwie zwischen den Stühlen.

davon ab, auf jeder halbwegs aktuellen Maschine geht kompilieren derart schnell.... und KDE braucht auch nicht länger als chromium oder openoffice. 

Zuletzt neuinstalliert habe ich... kA... 2007? und seitdem nur noch updates...

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Als window manager nutze ich i3. Warum hälst du Arch für überflüssig?

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-919166.html

BTW: Willkommen bei Gentoo!

----------

## Pika85

Hi! 

Ich habe etliche Jahre diverse Linux Distributionen ausprobiert ((U-)(K-)buntu, Debian, Fedora, OpenSuse).  Habe dann ca. 2 Jahre Arch Linux benutzt und bin jetzt seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren bei Gentoo. 

Im Laufe der Jahre wollte ich immer mehr dazu lernen. Daher bin ich irgentwann zu "Arch Linux" gewechselt, da man sich da ja sein eigenes System zusammenbasteln muss und nichts mehr "von der Stange" bekommt. 

Das Prinzip des "Rolling-Release" von Arch fand ich zwar Klasse, war mir aber im laufe der Zeit zu instabil. Arch verwendet ja immer die allerneuste Version der jeweiligen Software (manchmal sogar Beta-Versionen). Es kam bei mir ziemlich oft zu Programmabstürzen oder Fehler beim System-Update. (Ok, diese Fehler waren zwar meisten lösbar nach etwas googlen, aber trotzdem nervig). 

Daher habe ich eine Linux Distribution gesucht, welche ebenfalls ein "Rolling-Release" bietet. Dann bin ich auf Gentoo gestoßen. Hier gibt es neue (nicht immer die allerneuste) Software,aber welche die gut getestet ist, und auf das System abgestimmt ist. 

Deshalb fühle ich mich jetzt bei Gentoo "angekommen".

MfG 

Pika

----------

